# Deepwater Nautilus New Location



## paulgallop (Apr 14, 2008)

Just moved the Deep Water Nautilus to M.C. 348, Rig has been on location for a day, in the process of setting her out. 1st boat showed up this morning and right off the bat hooked and fought a large blue marlin. Water is blue lots of bait and YF tuna around.
28 38.087 N
087 58.932 W


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Could you define where MC 348 is a little better, please.

Thanks,


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

according to the map, it looks like it is about 10 miles south of horn mountain.


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

According to hiltons map its about 14 miles south of horn mountain @165 its just a little east of the 960 hill or tuna mountain. Thats a fine area to begin with should be a productive rig,


----------

